

"My little piece of privacy" - Robotic Curtain - rodh257
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKhbUjVyKIc&feature=player_embedded

======
patrickyeon
A possibly more practical use would be to invert this setup. I have a big
window that faces west, which means I have to close the curtains if I want to
work in my apartment in the afternoon. This system could be set up to block
the sunlight specifically from getting in my eyes (and on my screen, whenever
I'm at a computer), but still allow the room to be lit.

------
gallerytungsten
What's particularly amusing is that this "curtain" has a function that's the
opposite of increasing privacy.

------
rodh257
This isn't my work, just linking to it. Very cool - though not exactly working
for the purpose he intended!

